# Water storage



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I use BIG (I'd have to look but I think they are 25 gallons) galvanized igloo water coolers when we are hauling. My horses are picky about water since our well taps into a spring that tastes better than bottled so I always have to haul it with.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Get a water tank for horse trailers. Yes, they make them. :wink:

I have one that was made by High Country. They're made specifically for horse trailers.

This is the one I have:

High Country Water Tank Saddle Rack Combo - Horse.com


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon vertical tank that is designed to fit in the corner of slant load tack rooms. It doesn't take up much room at all. For stock trailers I've seen people put flat tanks in the nose.

Most people only do barrels a couple times before getting a water tank. They are just to big of a pain to haul around.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

High country plastic products work well I had the saddle rack version above in my bumper pull, I now use the 12" triangle 6 foot tall one that goes in a corner. Think it holds about 30 gallons. 

For cheap ? find a yard sale cooler with a drain. I thought they all had drains but just bought two and didnt notice they dont have them any more. Take said cooler to a hardware store and find a piece of rubber hose that will stretch over the drain and can be glued on with PVC glue or a hose clamp. Carry the cooler in your truck, for OFF tie the hose up through the cooler handle, for ON lower the hose below tailgate to fill a bucket. As a bonus it still works as a cooler to keep the wine chilled.

Be careful of those blue 55 gallon barrels. They are used to ship chemicals. Id be afraid of what residues are still in them.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the water tank that Darrin mentioned on my trailer, only problem with mine is that theres a stupid little hose that you have to use and to fill it you need a very long hose that goes from running water over to your parked trailer. (unless the water tank comes off so correct me if i'm wrong! ) 

I use the empty Culligan water containers. You pop the lid off and fill them. You can also buy these for about 2.00$. This way your water is portable. It is great.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I recently found at a yard sale a 39 gal High Country standing water storage that fits in the corner of my trailer. Love it!

For many years I carried a 55 gal blue drum that I bought at a hunting/camping store. Hand pump sold separately. I would either put it in the back of my truck or in the forward empty stall in my trailer. Had husband bolt rings on the wall to secure it. It was reasonably convenient and 55 gals will last a horse and a dog awhile.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I also have the 30 gallon vertical water tank made by High Country. I like it, it doesn't take up a bunch of room in the tackroom. I did buy a different hose for it though because it was too short.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

For the time being, I went with the cooler suggestion. I bought a large cooler on wheels and have been using that. Works out well since it keeps the water cool and it has wheels so it's easy to drag around. Also makes for a great chair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> For the time being, I went with the cooler suggestion. I bought a large cooler on wheels and have been using that. Works out well since it keeps the water cool and it has wheels so it's easy to drag around. Also makes for a great chair!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now that's the way to use space efficiently!


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

There is also a water tank that stores on top of the trailer (hay rack) and it integrates with the ladder. You dispense through one side of the ladder and it fills through the ladder as well. If someone has one of these I'd be curious to know your opinion of it and if the water heats up excessively or is prone to algae growth in the tank due to sunlight exposure.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I wouldn't want a top water tank myself. The more weight you put upstairs the higher your center of gravity. That will impact how your trailer pulls, especially if that water gets to sloshing around in the corners.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

There are also tanks that go in the bed of the truck. We've got one that goes in the tack room of our slant load. It's good for during transit but for a stay overnight, it's not enough water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

